# Cushion Hitches Work



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pulling bale wagons distances seemed to really hammer away in a reciever hitch. Ran across Schuck hitches and finally ordered one. Slid into the reciever and drop in a hitch pin. Really settled down the hammering. Decent pull with gravity wagon as well.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You bet they are nice. The local auction house sold an estate with farm toys on it and I attended the auction and parked out back in the dark and someone stole my cushion hitch
You can bet that when I get the next one I have a lock on the receiver pin
.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> You bet they are nice. The local auction house sold an estate with farm toys on it and I attended the auction and parked out back in the dark and someone stole my cushion hitch
> You can bet that when I get the next one I have a lock on the receiver pin
> .


Someone stole my 2 5/16" ball. I couldn't believe it. It was a heavy rated one too. Cost like $100 to replace...Its now locked. I also carry a spare lock in case I would need to lock a trailer tongue...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't leave the hitches in the receiver, ever. Have banged my shin/knee on my own more than once, besides if its in the cab under the seat it can't be stolen.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I don't leave the hitches in the receiver, ever. Have banged my shin/knee on my own more than once, besides if its in the cab under the seat it can't be stolen.


Exactly the same reasons we never leave them in, bashed shins and theft.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've wondered about the GN cushion type, looks like they take some of the whip lash out ... anyone use one ???


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I don't leave the hitches in the receiver, ever. Have banged my shin/knee on my own more than once, besides if its in the cab under the seat it can't be stolen.


You must not have banged it hard enuf the first time.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> I've wondered about the GN cushion type, looks like they take some of the whip lash out ... anyone use one ???


Never even seen one.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Never even seen one.....


Me neither... Maybe it's cuz we live sheltered lives Todd...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Like these... http://www.mrtrailer.com/cody.htm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Me neither... Maybe it's cuz we live sheltered lives Todd...


I prefer "the cave...."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Like these... http://www.mrtrailer.com/cody.htm


Well, I've seen them now....don't think I'll be buying one although it looks like it will work as advertised. For the record, that bumper pull cushion hitch was not the one I was referring to that I have, it's nothing like that apparatus, just rubber isolation of the pin......


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Well, I've seen them now....don't think I'll be buying one although it looks like it will work as advertised. For the record, that bumper pull cushion hitch was not the one I was referring to that I have, it's nothing like that apparatus, just rubber isolation of the pin......


I have seen the type you have, and I won't be having one of the ones I posted either, at least not until me & the better half hook up to the LQ horse trl and head west...... I was just wondering if they do what they claim is all...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Someone stole my 2 5/16" ball. I couldn't believe it. It was a heavy rated one too. Cost like $100 to replace...Its now locked. I also carry a spare lock in case I would need to lock a trailer tongue...


I have been told by a State Weigh man, that there is a Federal law about having / leaving your hitch in the receiver, when not in use. Michigan apparently also has law against too. But he also said he never has wrote a ticket for this UNLESS there is damage to someone's vehicle, because of hitch.

I do lock my in when in use with a lock made by Boltlock.com, uses the same key as your ignition. :wub:

Larry


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I found Connor Towing for a reciever lock. Stainless steel for road salt.
Amazon to the rescue☺.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> I have been told by a State Weigh man, that there is a Federal law about having / leaving your hitch in the receiver, when not in use. Michigan apparently also has law against too. But he also said he never has wrote a ticket for this UNLESS there is damage to someone's vehicle, because of hitch.
> 
> I do lock my in when in use with a lock made by Boltlock.com, uses the same key as your ignition. :wub:
> 
> Larry


I wouldn't doubt a stupid ass law like that......wonder where you're suppose to put that missile (in the event of an accident), leave it at home?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I got stopped in IL last year and was told it was law there that the hitch had to be removed when not in use... I wasn't from that state so I was able to just leave it where it was.... yea, kinda stupid, it's the insurance company's me thinks....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> I got stopped in IL last year and was told it was law there that the hitch had to be removed when not in use... I wasn't from that state so I was able to just leave it where it was.... yea, kinda stupid, it's the insurance company's me thinks....


Not true... Not your story, but the law. Must have been some cop that goes by what he heard instead of the real law. That was in legislation, but never passed; therefore never made it to law. There were a LOT of people THINKING it was law. The only "gotcha" is: if the ball sets high enough to obstruct your license plate- cant have obstructed plate. 
The proponants of the law (at the coffee shop etc) would say that they wished it would be illegal be ause theyve caught shins on others' trucks. I say they were too dang close to my truck then!! Mine stays in all the time....makes a dandy radiator skewer for tailgaters. 
Skip a Rope, Mark


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I kinda figured as much, this was a local officer around Coal Valley/Moline area..... I do know my 93 dually does catch eyes and I am X law enforcement as well so I could see he was "fishing" ..... I know it was something I had never heard of before...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sooo what happens if you drive around with the tailgate down?? Wouldn't wanna cut a corner and get the tailgate in the zipper. Thats a big yeeeeeouwieee...after catching a breath.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

mlappin said:


> I don't leave the hitches in the receiver, ever. Have banged my shin/knee on my own more than once, besides if its in the cab under the seat it can't be stolen.


I'm with you on that one. Damn that hurts! ????


----------

